# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Głowa! co robic

## Permen23

Witam,
mam 17lat. Miewam czesto problemy z glowa koncetracja i pamiecia.. ;/
Czesto boli mnie blowa z gory, czolo, zatoki rzadziej skronie. Przy bolach zatokowym mam tez takie cos jak rozmazanie ekranu. W kacikach obraz mi sie rozmazuje i nie moge patrzec na swiatlo... Duzo  rzeczy zapominam z poprzedniego dnia ;/ kto co mowil co ja omwilem itd... Czasami tez serce wlaczy sie do tego tzn szybko bije i jest mi strasznie duszno.. Mam tak od lutego ..Myslalem ze przejdzie a tu nic.. Jest tylko co raz gorzej ..
Dostalem skierowanie na dno oka.. nie wiem co to mi da..

Prosze o pomoc

z gory dziekuje

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Badanie dna oka może pokazać bardzo dużo. Obrzęk tarczy nerwu wzrokowego, który może być wykryty podczas badania dna oka świadczy o zwiększonym ciśnieniu śródczaszkowym, jeśli zostanie stwierdzony, prawdopodobnie lekarz będzie poszukiwał przyczyn bólów głowy w czaszce - może to być zapalenie, rzadko guzy i inne procesy. Badanie dna oka może też wykluczyć ewentualne oczne przyczyny problemu, jak choćby rozpoczynająca się jaskra. Możliwe są też przyczyny takie jak migrena czy zatoki o których wspomniałeś, które są bardzo częstą przyczyną takich dolegliwości.

----------

